# Chrome Soma Laptop Bag



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey all,

My work issued laptop bag sucks. Period. They will offer to buy me another shoulder bag (which also suck), a rolling bag (which isnt bike-home friendly), or a Swiss Laptop backpack.

Blaah. I have a targus laptop backpack, and really dont like it.

I do however, like the look/feel of a cross-chested bag (messenger style), and was looking at the Chrome Soma.

Any users? opinions? thoughts?

http://www.chromebags.com/products/bags/show/42/

Ill also look trendy. :thumbsup: Hah (not a consideration)

nK


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nothing but Chrome bags for me.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

I've never used the Soma bag. I have a Chrome messenger bag though, and it is nice - very comfortable, easy access, strap adjustment is easy, and it seems like it will last forever.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I have that bag in grey... it won't hold a ton of extra stuff, but still holds plenty. it doesn't have any side flaps, tho, leaving the possibility of inclement weather gettin' in if it's real nasty. also doesn't have a ton of other compartments, which is fine by me. I prob wouldn't pay the 130 msrp for it either (got mine for quite a bit less, like 50-60 a few yrs back), but if you can expense it who cares...


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Nothing but Chrome bags for me.


Are you serious, or are you being sarcastic? I really dont know...  

thx

nK


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

BentChainring said:


> Are you serious, or are you being sarcastic? I really dont know...
> 
> thx
> 
> nK


It was a straight up answer, Chorme bags are by far the best I have ever seen or used.

My only complaint is that over time the buckle can rust (OTOH there isn't any reason you shouldn't wax it once in a while).


----------



## comuter (Apr 6, 2007)

I haven't ever used that bag but it looks like a fine one from the pictures.... 

I have a 17" widescreen laptop so my options were very limited. I went with a Timbuk2 laptop messenger bag. So far I've had no issues with it however, I do not use it as my daily commuter.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Ordered it last night. Arrives Thursday.

Work was giving me the whole "well you know, then its company property, and we will retrieve it if you decide to leave". Ya right...

Bought it on my own. Corporate sucka's

nK


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

BentChainring said:


> Ordered it last night. Arrives Thursday.
> 
> Work was giving me the whole "well you know, then its company property, and we will retrieve it if you decide to leave". Ya right...
> 
> ...


Good decision.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

I've had low-back issues and worry about messenger style bags pulling unevenly on my shoulders. Do you guys find that they do that or am I just uneducated? My old bag is pretty tired and I could use something that can keep the laptop dry in the rain. What about the roll-top bags like the Pawn or Ivan?


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

superjohnny said:


> I've had low-back issues and worry about messenger style bags pulling unevenly on my shoulders. Do you guys find that they do that or am I just uneducated? My old bag is pretty tired and I could use something that can keep the laptop dry in the rain. What about the roll-top bags like the Pawn or Ivan?


I have low back issues as well. I also have a Chrome Metropolis bag that i find comfortable to wear, but a bit lacking in the comparamentalization of the bag. Its a damn fine bag, with great construction. 

Hope to find the same thing is true with the Soma. 

No experience with the Roll top bags, but judging by their other gear, it will be made well, and comfortable.

nK


----------

